# Know Your Medical Marijuana - What Cannabinoids Help With Different Ailments?



## mixxon16 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Do You Know What Active Ingredients Are In Your Favorite Strains Of Medical Marijuana?*

Researchers have identified over 70 unique cannabinoids within the marijuana plant, many of which interact with the medical marijuana patients endo-cannabinoid system. This is accomplished by using the cannabinoid receptor found throughout the human body. Some marijuanas' cannabinoids bind more selectively to certain brain receptors and are more specific for desired medical use.

*Different Methods of Medicating - and the expected elevated duration:*

*Inhalation*: of Marijuana Smoking or vaporizing your medical marijuana is the most common technique: In general minutes you can expect your relief to last anywhere from 30 min 1-4 hours

*Oral:* Edible cannabis products can often be powerful in even small doses 60-90 min 2-3 hours 6-8 hours

*Sublingual:* Using strips or drops under the tongue is a viable option 5-60 min 1-2 hours 1-4 hours

*Medical marijuana can help with the many ailments by utilizing these cannabinoids *
*Learn, know, utilize... *

*Relieves Pain* - *Analgesic* - *(THC, CBD, CBN, CBC, CBGa)*
*Suppresses appetite / Helps with weight loss* - *Anorectic* - *(THCv)*
*Kills or slows bacteria growth* - *Antibacterial* - *(CBD, CBG, CBCa)*
*Reduces blood sugar levels* -* Anti-diabetic* - *(CBD)*
*Reduces vomiting and nausea* - *Anti-emetic* - *(THC, CBD)*
*Reduced seizures and convulsion* - *Anti-epileptic* - *(CBD, THCv )*
*Treats fungal infection* - *Antifungal* - *(CBCa)*
*Reduces inflammation* - *Anti-inflammatory* - *(CBD, CBG, CBC, CBGa, CGCa, THCa, CBDa)*
*Aids Sleep* - *Anti-insomnia* - *(CBN)*
*Reduces risk of artery blockage* - *Anti-ischemic* - *(CBD)*
*Inhibits cell growth in tumors/cancer cells* - *Anti-proliferative* - *(CBD, CBG, CBC, THCa, CBDa)*
*Treats psoriasis* - *Anti-psioratic* - *(CBD)*
*Tranquilizing, used to manage psychosis* - *Antipsychotic* - *(CBD)*
*Suppresses muscle spasms* - *Antispasmodic* - *(THC, CBD, CBC, THCa)*
*Relieves Anxiety* - *Anxiolitic* - *(CBD)*
*Stimulates appetite* - *Appetite Stimulant* - *(THC)*
*Promotes bone growth* - *Bone Stimulant *- *(CBD, CBG, CBC, THCa)*
*Reduces function in the immune system* - *Immunosuppresive* - (CBD)
*Reduces contractions in the small intestines* - *Intestinal Anti-prokinetic* - *(CBD)*
*Protects nervous system degeneration* - *Neuroprotective* - *(CBD)*


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

i wanted to choose 2, but the poll wouldn't let me, so i quit.


----------



## gb123 (Apr 7, 2018)

TAKE THEM ALL .
No one knows for sure but we know they do indeed WORK!

picking and choosing cant be done by most.

So far..They've all worked for me quite well ....

cheers to medical oil ears!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 7, 2018)

We are finding that making our coconut oil with multiple varied strains/crosses offers more relief from many symptoms. 

We are basically spamming the body with as diverse array of cannabanoids as we can. 

Natural medicine is often like that. More chances to get the right stuff into your body. 

Mrs. MMG has had internal cysts melt away with no other treatment. Blew her doctors mind.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 7, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> We are finding that making our coconut oil with multiple varied strains/crosses offers more relief from many symptoms.
> 
> We are basically spamming the body with as diverse array of cannabanoids as we can.
> 
> ...


This is the best way to get your meds imo until we get some proper studies on which cannabinoids help with certain ailments, I'm talking about real studies, not some chart posted on Leafly or the like.

Only thing I separate (although I mix that into my mixed strain bin also) is CBD strains, only because they help with my migraines better than anything I've tried and don't get me blasted. Otherwise I'll mix ~10 strains on average, turn that into sift, then make coconut oil pills with it.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 7, 2018)

GroErr said:


> This is the best way to get your meds imo until we get some proper studies on which cannabinoids help with certain ailments, I'm talking about real studies, not some chart posted on Leafly or the like.
> 
> Only thing I separate (although I mix that into my mixed strain bin also) is CBD strains, only because they help with my migraines better than anything I've tried and don't get me blasted. Otherwise I'll mix ~10 strains on average, turn that into sift, then make coconut oil pills with it.



Exactly! I am actually ordering cbd oil my friend in Colorado was prescribed to help heal nerve damage that disabled his arm. 

It has recovered so much it’s amazing. 

I will add a few drops to our diet. I have no way to be sure of the cbd content I grow.


----------



## alltatup (Apr 28, 2018)

gb123 said:


> TAKE THEM ALL .
> No one knows for sure but we know they do indeed WORK!
> 
> picking and choosing cant be done by most.
> ...


Indeed!!! Let the synergy perform its magic!!!!!


----------

